# manejar/manejo (idioma, una rama de actividad)



## amigouniversal

Buenas noches amigos de Wordfererence.
¿Cómo podría traducir el verbo "manejar" y el sustantivo "manejo" del español al portugués?
Me refiero a manejar un idioma o un asunto en el trabajo.
Entiendo que el verbo "manejar" y el sustantivo "manejo" no son usados en el idioma portugués en este contexto. Me gustaría conocer la opinión de los nativos.

Ejemplos:
1)Manejar un idioma
Juan *maneja* muy bien el español, pero no tiene un buen *manejo* del inglés.

2) Manejar una rama de actividad
En mi trabajo *manejo* todo lo que tiene que ver con la venta de Software, pero no tengo el* manejo* de la parte de Hardware. Eso *lo maneja* otra persona.

Mis intentos:

1) João *manuseia *muito bem o español, mas não tem *manuseio* do inglés.

2) No meu trabalho *lido com* tudo o que tem a ver com a venda de Software, mas não tenho o *manuseio* da parte de Hardware. Isso *é manuseado* por uma outra pessoa.
ou
No meu trabalho *cuido de *tudo o que tem a ver com a venda de Software, mas não tenho o *manuseio* da parte de Hardware. Isso *é manuseado* por uma outra pessoa.

¿Suenan naturales mis traducciones en portugués?
Espero sugerencias.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ari RT

Você está certo. Manejar não é usado em PT com essa acepção. O verbo manejar, por sinal, existe em PT e tem sentido parecido com manusear: fazer algo com as mãos. 



amigouniversal said:


> 1) João *manuseia *muito bem o español, mas não tem *manuseio* do inglés.
> 
> 2) No meu trabalho *lido com* tudo o que tem a ver com a venda de Software, mas não tenho o *manuseio* da parte Hardware. Isso *é manuseado* por uma outra pessoa.
> ou
> No meu trabalho *cuido de *tudo o que tem a ver com a venda de Software, mas não tenho o *manuseio* da parte de Hardware. Isso *é manuseado* por uma outra pessoa.




Para o Brasil, as formas mais frequentes seriam:
1) Juan domina o Espanhol, fala bem o idioma, tem bom domínio.
2) Trabalho com tudo ... lido com software, cuido do pós-venda, mas não mexo com a parte de hardware. Isso é tratado por outra pessoa.


----------



## Carfer

É o mesmo em Portugal.


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito obrigado a todos. Então, a ação de "manusear" e "manuseio" é mais de tipo físico como "manipular", certo?

Pois bem,
como se diria *"manejo de llamadas" *por parte de representantes de atendimento ao cliente em um Call Center?
Por ejemplo: "Hubo *un buen manejo de las llamadas telefónicas* frente a clientes difíciles y casos complicados"
Houve um bom dominio de chamadas telefonicas?

Acho que, pelo dito, "manuseio de chamadas" não poderia aquí ser então por falarmos de algo abstrato como é o tratamento das chamadas telefônicas em um Call Center...


----------



## Carfer

amigouniversal said:


> Muito obrigado a todos. Então, a ação de "manusear" e "manuseio" é mais de tipo físico como "manipular", certo? *isso*
> 
> Pois bem,
> como se diria *"manejo de llamadas" *por parte de representantes de atendimento ao cliente en um Call Center?
> Por ejemplo: "Hubo *un buen manejo de las llamadas telefónicas* frente a clientes difíciles y casos complicados"
> Houve um bom dominio de chamadas telefonicas?
> 
> Acho que, pelo dito, "manuseio de chamadas" não poderia aquí ser então por falarmos de algo abstrato como é o tratamento das chamadas telefónicas em um Call Center...


Tratamento das chamadas


----------



## amigouniversal

Obrigado Carfer.
Na verdade, o que não fica claro para mim é quando e como usar "manuseio", "manusear" ou "manejo", "manejar" em português....


----------



## Carfer

São sinónimos, ainda que 'manejar' aponta mais no sentido de manobrar, mais do que simplesmente mexer com as mãos, que é  o sentido comum aos dois verbos.


----------



## amigouniversal

Certo. 
Você "manuseia" ou "manipula" os alimentos com luvas para não contaminar, por exemplo. 
O quê você pode "manejar"? (alimentos, máquina, computador?)


----------



## pfaa09

Manipular, é um verbo que usamos mais para manipulação, adulteração de algo, fazer mal, alterando algo a nosso favor.
Manipular uma pessoa é induzi-la a fazer algo contra a sua vontade, mas a nosso favor, ou a favor de algo de interesse.

Manusear e manejar é operar com as mãos. Mexer em alimentos; em maquinaria; artesanato; operar (cirurgias), etc...

Manejar, também pode ser administrar; dispor de. (sentido mais figurado)


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito obrigado pfaa09.
Então, em português, igual que em español, poderia dizer "Ele maneja uma empresa", "Ela maneja um Banco"?


----------



## Guigo

amigouniversal said:


> Muito obrigado pfaa09.
> Então, em português, igual que em español, poderia dizer "Ele maneja uma empresa", "Ela maneja um Banco"?



Seria mais em sentido figurado, como disse o @pfaa09 : "Ele maneja (administra) os fatos para atender os interesses da empresa". No caso em questão, seria melhor usar gerenciar (ou dirigir) : "Ele gerencia (dirige) uma empresa".


----------



## Ari RT

A questão é mais de "colocation" que de regra com aplicação geral.
Foi pego traindo, o casamento só não acabou porque ele soube manejar bem a situação > manejar com o sentido de administrar.
Já um banco ou empresa são dirigidos, administrados, gerenciados. Controlar um banco é determinar rumos macroestratégicos para a condução dos negócios, apanágio do acionista majoritário, a quem chamamos "controlador". Escolas da iniciativa privada costumam não cuidar de suas finanças, deixam isso a um empresa "controladora", que é a dona do negócio e frequentemente não entende nada de ensino.
O sentido geral de manejar remete mais a gerenciar do que a fazer com as mãos. O tratamento dado ao gado (e mesmo aos cães e gatos domésticos) é chamado de manejo. O meu manejo dos meus cães é muito bem informado, eu cuido bem deles, sei quando estão doentes e aplico os tratamentos corretos quando isso acontece, dou a eles alimentação correta, escovo o pelo, passeio.
A companhia de geração de energia elétrica controla o nível dos reservatórios de água. O manejo da vazão de cada represa leva em conta o regime de chuvas nas respectivas regiões.
Quando se maneja uma máquina, esse manejo se refere mais ao "saber fazer" que ao executar. Ele maneja o torno de madeira como um artista. Faz (realiza, executa) peças maravilhosas.
Automóveis são dirigidos ou conduzidos. Manobrar um automóvel é encaixá-lo em um espaço, como em um estacionamento.

Manusear é colocar as mãos. Todos devem lavar as mãos depois de manusear dinheiro. Não se deve manusear as frutas no mercado sem o uso de luvas disponíveis para isso. Ao manusear fios elétricos, tenha a certeza de que a energia esteja desligada. O médico manuseou com cuidado a mão enfaixada. Manusear alimentos é colocar as mãos em contato com eles, não significa que preparando comida. Isso seria manipular (se estivéssemos restritos a esses verbos em lide). Manusear também se usa (raramente) para quem coloca as mãos nas partes íntimas de outra pessoa, sem o consentimento desta.

Manipular se assemelha a manejar em sua localização no espectro entre "saber fazer" e "fazer". Também é mais intelectual que braçal. Diferencia-se pelo cariz de "modificar", que "manejar" não tem. Medicamentos manipulados são feitos em farmácias especializadas mediante receitas personalizadas. São as chamadas "farmácias de manipulação". Produtos químicos são manipulados com cuidado. Diferencia-se ainda, como já apontado acima por pfaa, por possuir em muitos casos - diria até que a maior parte dos casos - a acepção de modificar com má fé. O resultado das eleições foi manipulado, a opinião pública tem sido manipulada por meio de "fake news", aproveita-se da idade para manipular os avós de modo a obter dinheiro.


----------



## Ari RT

A propósito, se um brasileiro me perguntar como é o manejo do meu automóvel, direi que troco o óleo do carter religiosamente, verifico a pressão dos pneus a cada dois abastecimentos, levo à oficina para as revisões periódicas...


----------



## amigouniversal

Obrigado Ari pela sua explicação tão completa.
Finalmente, encontrei então pontos de contato entre español e portugués a respeito de alguns dos significados/nuances do verbo "manejar", pois nós também usamos esse verbo em um sentido mais abstrato. Se bem que falamos, "yo manejo un automóvil" (Eu dirijo um carro), também dizemos: "manejo un idioma, una máquina de cortar el pasto, un software, un tema", como tentei explicar acima.
Também poderíamos dizer, porém, "el manejo de un auto" no sentido que você sinalizou, ou seja, "a maneira em que o carro deve ser tratado/controlado/manipulado para que funcione corretamente".

Então nestes exemplos:
"Os meninos do Call Center este mês *manejaram *muito bem as ligações com os clientes mais exigentes e tiveram por isso um premio em dinheiro".
"O *manejo* das ligações foi muito profissional","Eles *manejaram* muito bem todas a situações que lhe foram apresentadas com o cliente na linha",

o verbo "manejar" que se usa em sentido figurado, ou seja sem aludir a manipulação física ou mecânica de um aparelho, não poderia ser aplicado aqui em português?

Com *manipular *fica tudo claro porque se usa em portugués como em español e muitas vezes se assimila a "adulterar" quando se fala de "obrar com o propósito de falsificar algo para obter uma vantagem econômica ou um interesse de algum tipo faltando à ética", por exemplo.

O significado de *"manusear" *também está claro também agora, embora no começo era difícil para mim entendê-lo pelas interferências do nosso "manosear" em espanhol que significa em portugués "mexer com algo", "tocar muito algo até estragá-lo", como por exemplo quando se mexe com lixo ou  dinheiro ou as crianças manipulam muito a comida e finalmente não comem nada.


----------



## Carfer

[QUOTE="amigouniversal, post: 18298442, member: 875829""Os meninos do Call Center este mes *manejaram *muito bem as ligações com os clientes mais exigentes e_ tiveram por isso um premio em dinheiro".
"O *manejo* das l_igações foi muito profissional","Eles *manejaram* muito bem todas a situações que lhe foram apresentadas com o cliente na linha",

o verbo "manejar" que se usa em sentido figurado, ou seja sem aludir a manipulação física ou mecânica de um aparelho, não poderia ser aplicado aqui em português?
[/QUOTE]

Em Portugal, na minha opinião, pode-se dizer, mas convém fazer uma reserva. '_Manejar (uma situação'_, qualquer que ela seja) adquire, a meu ver, uma conotação que é frequentemente negativa e que implica que houve alguma artimanha no manejo. Por exemplo, se um advogado maneja bem na defesa dos interesses do cliente, mesmo que no limite não cometa nenhuma ilegalidade, é quase certo que se pensará que recorreu a alguma habilidade ou truque legal ou negocial, que não observou estritamente as regras do jogo. '_Manejo_', muitas vezes, anda próximo do sentido de intriga, de astúcia, de maquinação, de insídia, de enredo com vista a obter uma vantagem. Claro que o grau em que isso acontece pode ir do mínimo ao intenso. Os manejos tanto podem ser mera habilidade socialmente aceite como caírem de preceito na imoralidade, quando não na ilegalidade, mas só estou a ver  uma situação em que isso pode acontecer num call center, a de os operadores manipularem e terem sucesso em levar à certa os clientes, caso em que se pode dizer que '_manejaram bem_' (conduziram bem a conversa). E, em tal caso, o termo '_manejar_' tem implícita uma nota de censura moral, mesmo que lhe juntem o qualificativo de _'profissional_' (há profissões em que é difícil ver a diferença).

A propósito, em Portugal dizemos 'gerir', não '_gerenciar_'


----------



## amigouniversal

Obrigado Carfer.
Contudo, gostaria de sinalizar que quando falo de "manejo de chamados no Call Center" não quero introduzir um significado "abeirante", se permite-se o termo,, com a ilegalidade. Em espanhol apenas significa "lidar muito bem com" sem conotar/comportar nada de malícia, astúcia ou maquinação.
Então, acho que não deveria usar no contexto proposto do Call Center o verbo "manejar".


----------



## Carfer

amigouniversal said:


> Obrigado Carfer.
> Contudo, gostaria de sinalizar que quando falo de "manejo de chamados no Call Center" não quero introduzir um significado "abeirante", se permite-se o termo,, com a ilegalidade. Em espanhol apenas significa "lidar muito bem com" sem conotar/comportar nada de malícia, astúcia ou maquinação.
> Então, acho que não deveria usar no contexto proposto do Call Center o verbo "manejar".



Percebi isso. Poderia ter acrescentado que o equivalente coloquial aproximado deste nosso '_manejo_' poderá ser o '_tejemaneje_' espanhol, mas passou-me. Como  já foi dito acima, o significado de _'manejar'_ e '_manejo_' é bastante menos amplo em português que em espanhol quando usado em sentido não figurado (no figurado, claro,os significados são mais maleáveis e, consequentemente, há maior possibilidade de coincidências). Realmente, não usaria '_manejar_' na frase proposta. Em sentido não figurado, penso que '_manejar_' significa, quase sempre, operar um utensílio com as mãos.
Por isso, creio que também há diferenças sensíveis no uso de '_manejar_' dentro do português. Não me parece frequente nós falarmos de '_manejar_' o gado ou o automóvel (creio que usaríamos de preferência '_cuidar_' ou '_tratar_'). Também no que toca aos instrumentos ou utensílios, me parece que _'manejar_' significa apenas entre nós '_operar', _sem que concluamos se bem, se mal. '_Manejar uma espada_', por exemplo, não nos diz nada sobre a qualidade do espadachim, se sabe ou não usá-la.  É sempre necessário um advérbio (bem, mal, etc.) ou outro qualificativo como '_como um profissional_'. Mas, no essencial e pondo de lado as diferenças locais que sempre há, remeto para o post acima do Ari, que faz um bom apanhado da questão.


----------



## amigouniversal

Perfeito.
Pelo que entendi, "manejar uma espada" seria em português, "saber empunhar uma espada".
"Manejar um robô" seria, por sua vez, "ter habilidade para operar esse sistema com sucesso conhecendo qual é a sua funcionalidade".
"Manejar uma liquidificadora" é saber usar corretamente as funções que permitem liquidificar os produtos em bruto, ou seja, não transformados.
E´ correto? Isso é igual em espanhol.


----------



## Carfer

amigouniversal said:


> Perfeito.
> Pelo que entendi, "manejar uma espada" seria em português, "saber empunhar uma espada".
> "Manejar um robô" seria, por sua vez, "ter habilidade para operar esse sistema com sucesso conhecendo qual é a sua funcionalidade".
> "Manejar uma liquidificadora" é saber usar corretamente as funções que permitem liquidificar os produtos em bruto, ou seja, não transformados.
> E´ correto? Isso é igual em espanhol.


Na minha opinião, não. _'Manejar a espada'_ é usá-la para golpear o adversário (se com sucesso ou sem ele, se com mestria ou habilidade ou sem elas, a expressão, só por si, não nos diz). Ou seja, significa apenas manobrá-la. O mesmo se diga das outras duas frases. O sentido que pretende tem de ser explicitado: _'manejar bem a espada', 'manejar correctamente a liquidificadora_', etc.


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que pode haver uma pequena diferença em español americano e europeu.

1. Ter habilidade em alguma actividade técnica/social: cá costumamos dizer "manejar*se *con/en". Ex: João vino a Sevilla hace sólo dos meses, y ya se maneja perfectamente en español/se maneja con el idioma perfectamente.

2. Lidar com alguma actividade tècnica que implique manipulação, tratamento, elaboração dum producto. É verbo transitivo sem nehuma característica especial. Ex: El obrero maneja la máquina con rapidez, para que la masa de metal fundido se vuelque en el depósito antes de enfriarse.

3. Guiar um carro: por estes lados é sempre "conducir", "manejar" é termo americano.


----------



## amigouniversal

gato radioso said:


> Acho que pode haver uma pequena diferença em español americano e europeu.
> 
> 1. Ter habilidade em alguma actividade técnica/social: cá costumamos dizer "manejar*se *con/en". Ex: João vino a Sevilla hace sólo dos meses, y ya se maneja perfectamente en español/se maneja con el idioma perfectamente.
> 
> 2. Lidar com alguma actividade tècnica que implique manipulação, tratamento, elaboração dum producto. É verbo transitivo sem nehuma característica especial. Ex: El obrero maneja la máquina con rapidez, para que la masa de metal fundido se vuelque en el depósito antes de enfriarse.
> 
> 3. Guiar um carro: por estes lados é sempre "conducir", "manejar" é termo americano.



Exceto a última acepção de "manejar un auto", o resto é igual aqui e lá.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, há uma diferença entre cuidado e manejo, quando entramos no mundo da agronomia e veterinária. 

Por exemplo: _cuidado pecuário_ está relacionado ao animal, propriamente, ou seja: prover ração adequada, aplicar vacinas, dar vitaminas, acompanhar a prenhez, etc. Já o _manejo pecuário_ está mais relacionado ao ambiente: revezar pastagens, trocar matrizes para melhorar a genética, verificar os elementos do solo, dar destinação aos dejetos, etc.

Daí, temos atividades análogas: manejo florestal, manejo agrícola, manejo avícola, entre outras.


----------



## amigouniversal

Carfer said:


> Na minha opinião, não. _'Manejar a espada'_ é usá-la para golpear o adversário (se com sucesso ou sem ele, se com mestria ou habilidade ou sem elas, a expressão, só por si, não nos diz). Ou seja, significa apenas manobrá-la. O mesmo se diga das outras duas frases. O sentido que pretende tem de ser explicitado: _'manejar bem a espada', 'manejar correctamente a liquidificadora_', etc.


Tens razão. Desculpa Carfer porque tens me explicado isso acima.
As semelhanças entre os dois idiomas acabaram por me atrapalhar e já não distingo as diferenças.


----------



## gato radioso

amigouniversal said:


> Exceto a última acepção de "manejar un auto", o resto é igual aquí e lá.


----------

